# putting in my partial farewell.



## TheMyth (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had my Nexus for a few days now, and really enjoying it. Going to be giving my Bolt to the wife , so she can retire her D2 . So I'll still be wandering around here keeping her phone spruced with the latest work. 
Wanted to say thanks to all the devs and ppl that made the Thunderbolt more than what it was ,especially coming from Verizon. Keep up the good work. Hopefully I will be able to find ppl like you that is working on the Nexus.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Gratz on the Nexus, hope you enjoy it


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

These threads are annoying


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> These threads are annoying


I'm no longer eating pop-tarts.... Farewell.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> I'm no longer eating pop-tarts.... Farewell.


No, don't go, what about the chocolate marshmallow one?!


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bye


----------

